# Beretta 92fs compact blown case head affects trigger



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

during today's shooting session a blown case head locked up my Beretta 92 compact. Brought it into the bench and examined the pistol, the right grip panel was pushed out and the trigger transfer bar was out. I removed the grip panel and re-positioned the transfer bar and spring. the hammer draws back and "fires" all right but the trigger itself does not return forward for the next shot, unless you "flip" it forward, do I need to remove the trigger and re-position the trigger spring? Any suggestions on what might be wrong?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

My guess is that either the trigger spring is dislodged or broken, or the trigger bar got damaged in some way that is causing it to bind. You should be able to look down into the frame with the slide off and evaluate the trigger spring visually.


----------



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

pblanc said:


> My guess is that either the trigger spring is dislodged or broken, or the trigger bar got damaged in some way that is causing it to bind. You should be able to look down into the frame with the slide off and evaluate the trigger spring visually.


Pulled the trigger out, spring was okay, so I replaced it and re-assembled the weapon. Checked the trigger bar, not visibly bent. still seems like the trigger does not return fully forward unless you remove finger from trigger. May take it out and fire it just too see if it works.


----------



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

Got it! trigger spring had slipped off trigger bar.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

theophilus said:


> Got it! trigger spring had slipped off trigger bar.


You mean the trigger bar spring slipped off the trigger bar? The trigger return spring is a different part/spring.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Boy, that was a close one! Scary.


----------



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

As far as I can ascertain, there is only one spring in the trigger area. It is held in place by the trigger pin, and is pulled up "under" the trigger bar as it is inserted into the top of the trigger.
this seems to provide tension to the trigger bar and returns the trigger to it's forward position.

The trigger bar spring at the rear of the trigger bar, (shaped like a bobby pin) pushes the trigger bar upward. these are the only two springs as far as I know. Are there any other springs? Without placing the trigger spring on the tension bar the trigger does not return to it's forward position to fire the weapon.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, the trigger spring and the trigger bar spring are the two springs which will have a direct effect on trigger function. I suppose you might say that the sear spring and the hammer spring (mainspring) have an effect on trigger function in an indirect fashion.

It is possible to knock the trigger bar spring off its seat if you stick your finger up into the magazine well, and you can bind it up if you change grips and the right side grip does not provide proper clearance. Back in the day, Beretta 92 trigger springs had a reputation for breaking occasionally, and some owners would replace them with a Wolff "fire control unit" (FCU) to enhance reliability. Beretta has changed the design of the trigger spring and trigger spring breakages are pretty rare these days.


----------



## theophilus (Mar 26, 2017)

Finally worked up the courage to go out and shoot this. Worked perfectly. Glad nothing was broken on the weapon and it held up to the blown case head without any serious damage.


----------

